# Cancer Campaign Advances



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Got my Newsletter form the Morris Animal Foundation today and wanted to share a little of one story. For any tht do not know, MF is BIG into resdarch into Canine cancer and AIHA plus othe ailments, I donate regularly to them in honor of my stricken dogs.

Cancer remains the No. 1 cause of death in dogs over the age of 2 and sadly one in four dogs will die of the disease. As we celebrate the second anniversary of the Canine Cancer Campaing, Morris Animal Foundation (MAF) is pleased to report significant progress.

The first clinical traial funded thru the campaign has entered phase two and is looking as a promising drug to fight bone cancer.

More, but not copying it


With MSF funding, Colorado State University began a prevention study to analyze cancer susceptiibly in Golden Retrievers of which an estmated 60% die of cancer. With researcdh stidies such as these, we are well on our way to curing this dreaded disease.

It seems they are getting a little closer for our beloved dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Having lost dogs to the evil C disease in the past I'm so glad that the researchers are making positive progress in it's treatment.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

What a valuable organization for you to support. It's good to learn that there is important research going on. Having lost a dog to lymphoma, I try to control what I can for my dogs while we all wait for more answers. For us, that means fewer vaccines, using fewer toxic products at home, and building up my dog's immune systems with better nutrition. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

In thepart I didn't copy it was talking about them collecting tumors for research. I forget how many they have, but hope to have something like 30,000 to work with.

Have lost my Irish Setter to bonce cancer at 12 1/2, my one golden girl to gastorintestinal stromal tumor at 8 yrs. 9 monhts, and now a month ago, at 7 1/2 Honey had mast cell tumor removedI am very ionterested in this research.


----------

